# Made myself some nail polish with MAC Piggies



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2006)

I mixed Old Gold and Teal pigments in equal quantities and came up with the shade I wanted then added it (and 2 ball bearings) to MAC's Clear Overlaquer and mixed up really well until I got the opaqueness I wanted...

I LOVE IT! I am so wearing it to work and since I made it with MAC stuff they won't care...


----------



## Anna (Oct 25, 2006)

wow!! thats amazing!! i think ima mix me up so coco nail polish!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow! That's an awesome color Leila! Very pretty!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2006)

About how much piggie do you put in the polish?


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 25, 2006)

I would add small amounts then mix it up and test it until you get the right amount of opaqueness. If you want it sheer you will use less (maybe about 1/4 tsp.) if you want it more opaque then you'll use more.

Don't add TOO much though bc too much can break down the laquer and it won't last on your nails as long!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2006)

Now I have to go try that out! Thanks so much. I'm going to have so much fun.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Oct 25, 2006)

that is an awesome color and creation.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

I love that color! You are so freakin' awesome, Lei!


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 25, 2006)

How awesome, Leila! That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 25, 2006)

that's cool! i want to see what accent red looks like now!


----------



## Anna (Oct 25, 2006)

i tried it myself with fushia pigment and its wonderful!! my only complaint is how much pigment you use which is why i used a pigment i dont use. great idea!


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 26, 2006)

neat.....I'll have to give it a try!!


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 26, 2006)

Neat-o Frito!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary-Michael (Oct 26, 2006)

LEILA! you friggin rock mama!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## spazbaby (Oct 26, 2006)

Nifty! I like it mucho.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 26, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## luxotika (Oct 26, 2006)

What a neat idea! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 26, 2006)

Neat idea!! Everyone is going to be trying this for sure!!!


----------



## Maja (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## prettypretty (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow pretty


----------



## Leony (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome! Thanks for sharing this Leila!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2006)

how pretty and cool!


----------



## LilDee (Oct 27, 2006)

omg! you are super creative!!! i love it! and that color is gorgeous!


----------



## swimchick35 (Nov 16, 2006)

neat idea, and i love the color!


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 18, 2006)

I love that shade of green.


----------



## clwkerric (May 23, 2007)

Holy shit, I absolutely *LOVE *that color!!!!!!!! I love green nail polish!


----------



## chameleonmary (May 24, 2007)

oh.my.god.

you have soooo inspired me, thanks so much! i always wanted to find nail polish like my weird 'vanilla' pigment. and im going to also mix some with my fuschia and see what happens!

YAY!


----------



## ~Rani~ (May 27, 2007)

Cute color


----------

